# New Stainless Ultra Carry II



## SIG4ME (Oct 10, 2011)

Hadn't bought a gun in over a week so this Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II followed me home today. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have the eclipse ultra and after break in it has been very reliable.
Kimber makes tight guns so give it time loosen up a little.
My personal experience has been if you keep a tight grip and allow the gun to "jump" as little as possible it forces the slide to cycle completely, as the gun loosens up it will get better.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

CONGRATS! on a great carry Kimber! I have the Ultra Stainless Raptor II, Have had it for over 2 years and no problems at all. Just use 230gr Ball Ammo for the first 5-600 rounds and clean and oil after each 150 rounds or so. After that use Ball Ammo Hollow Point 230 gr. for defense. I use the Remington Golden Saber. My Ultra loves them :smt1099


----------



## SIG4ME (Oct 10, 2011)

scooter said:


> I have the eclipse ultra and after break in it has been very reliable.
> Kimber makes tight guns so give it time loosen up a little.
> My personal experience has been if you keep a tight grip and allow the gun to "jump" as little as possible it forces the slide to cycle completely, as the gun loosens up it will get better.


Thanks for the advise. I've got two other Kimbers - a Solo and a Super Carry Custom and both have been flawless so I expect the same with this one.


----------



## hogger (Feb 19, 2012)

I just picked up a Kimber Ultra Carry II Stainless 45 auto.....I took it to the range with some nervousness since my Sig p250 45 was a complete let down with ftf's - light hammer strikes......Nevertheless, that bad experience behind me and this new pocket rocket in my possession.....I am impressed with the Kimber. It's rock solid, well balanced, shot perfectly thru the first 100 rounds I put thru it. SO glad I finally just spent the money on a dependable handgun. It feels like a high end gun, looks like one and best of all...it shoots like one.


----------



## SIG4ME (Oct 10, 2011)

I have about 300 rounds through this gun now and it has been absolutely flawless.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

While I admit there are problems with some short 1911 type pistols I honestly believe the vast majority of the FTF/FTE you read about are people who havent learned that you have to use a very firm grip on them.It was designed as a 5" bbl and functions vastly better as a 5" but when you cut down the bbl and slide the spring weights on BOTH the recoil spring and hammer spring and the shooting methods become critical to proper function


----------



## hogger (Feb 19, 2012)

400 rounds thru so far and still rock solid. I love this gun !!!


----------

